# Airborne Coin



## Bruce Monkhouse (7 Mar 2003)

While going through some old stuff this morning I found an Airborne Indoc. coin. Is there still a place somewhere that keeps track of these numbers? This coin has been in this box for at least 14 years and i‘m sure the rightful owner might appreciate it back after all this time, but I have no idea on who that person could be.


----------



## greeves (7 Mar 2003)

A good place to start may be the Canadian Airborne Forces Museum:

Canadian Airborne Forces Museum, The
Canadian Forces Base Petawawa, P.O. Box 9999 Station Main
Petawawa, Ontario
K8H 2X3
Site Location: Building P-51, CFB Petawawa
Telephone: 613-588-6238
Fax: 613-588-6446
E-mail: airbornereg@renc.igc.net

They might know who to contact.


----------



## Manimal (21 Jul 2005)

my brother gave me an old coin collections, and looking thru it, i found an airborne coin, i assume you get it when you finish the course.
i'd like to get it back to it's owner, but do i take it to the local armouries, or should i contact someone/where else about it?


----------



## PPCLI MCpl (21 Jul 2005)

If it is an Canadian Airborne Regiment coin, it should have the soldiers' name engraved on the back of it.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (21 Jul 2005)

Hmmm, I believe its just the number on the back  but the muesum in Pet has a list....[ I think]


----------



## Manimal (21 Jul 2005)

there is no name, but there is a number i think. (i don't have the coin with me now)

so call Pet?


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (21 Jul 2005)

Can't hurt, ask for the Airborne museum during business hours.....


----------



## redleafjumper (21 Jul 2005)

This link posts lost and missing coins.

http://www.joedrouin.com/Airborne-ARAC.htm

It might be useful to post the information there.


----------



## George Wallace (21 Jul 2005)

Having worked at the Museum, I know that they don't have the numbers.  The above link given by redleafjumper is the best bet, as those coins are logged and ARAC has the log books in their possession.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (21 Jul 2005)

Thanks for clarifing that George. I was passing on info that was given to me a few years ago. [ the worst part is while moving I lost the coin that I had inquired about. Duh...


----------



## Krazy-P (22 Jul 2005)

i found an airborne coin once in a washing machine in the barracks, i was afraid to give it back for fear of the guy thinking i stole it and getting a beatdown.lol  but i did slip it under his door.


----------



## reccecrewman (2 Sep 2005)

LOL - Could go either way............. He'll either thank you for returning it or as you said, beat you


----------



## TOW II (23 Sep 2005)

As previously stated please contact the following whenever you find an* issued * Canadian Airborne regiment Challenge Coin.


http://www.joedrouin.com/Airborne-ARAC.htm

Airborne Regiment Association Kit Shop/Magasin de l'Association du Régiment aéroporté
22 de Valcourt, Unit 10
Gatineau, QC, J8T 8G8
Telephone: (819) 568-6669
Fax: (819) 568-1074
E-mail/Courriel: airbornekitshop@sympatico.ca


----------



## geo (23 Sep 2005)

might as well close this thread down now...........

Chimo!


----------

